# Anyone Here Have a Tankless Water Heater?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2017)

Ours is a gas Aqua Star, around 24 years old and we're about to retire it and get a new one.  They don't make that brand anymore, but I believe the equivalent now is Bosch.  Looking around online it seems that there are many brands available compared to when we first bought ours.

Do you have a tankless water heater, if so, what brand and how long have you had it?  Are you happy with it?


----------



## Myquest55 (Dec 3, 2017)

We had one we just left in Tennessee.  The only brand I know about is Rinnai.  We loved it!!  My only complaint was that it took, what seemed like a long time, to get to the kitchen since the heater was in one corner of the house and the kitchen in the middle.  I used the extra water to fill my watering cans for plants.  Someone told me it should be serviced annually but we were never told that and never had a problem in 10 yrs.  We have propane in the new house so not sure if we can install a tankless or not - will have to investigate further.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Dec 3, 2017)

I suspect that this is what we call a 'Combi' in the UK.  If you use gas, then Worcester-Bosch is generally regarded as one of the best.  For Oil (kerosene) then it would be Grant .  These have a built-in store that provides instant hot water before the boiler fires up.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2017)

Thank you both for your replies, we went with the Rinnai and had it installed today.  It's working very nicely and I hope it lasts as long as our old heater.


----------



## Metal Man (Jan 13, 2018)

Late to the party, and new to the forum... But we bought a Rinnai about a year ago after a lot of research. Looked to be the preferred brand. Works great in SC. No end to hot water. I think we saved on the gas bill too, but my wife handles those details.


----------



## twinkles (Jan 13, 2018)

welcome to the forum metal man


----------



## Metal Man (Jan 13, 2018)

@Twinkles: Thanks.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 13, 2018)

:wave:  Hi  Steve   (Metal Man).  Glad you joined the crew.  :welcome:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jan 13, 2018)

Welcome Steve...


----------

